# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Chia zaden: alles in 1 supplement

## lauw8

Chia zaden (chia seeds) worden al duizenden jaren gebruikt voor een gezond lichaam, meer energie en helpt het ouderdomsproces tegen te gaan. Bijna was deze superfood van de natuur vergeten en verloren gegaan. Gelukkig worden de chia zaden nu steeds populairder en dat is maar goed ook met de westerse levensstijl van dit moment. We leven in een wereld waarin 90% van wat we eten (en drinken) bespoten is, chemische toevoegingen heeft en/of voor een groot deel uit suiker bestaat. Daarnaast eten we veel vlees dat bovendien van dieren afkomt die onder de meest ongezonde omstandigheden zijn gefokt en gemanipuleerd om zo winstgevend mogelijk te zijn zonder oog voor mens of dier. 

Wil je meer weten over de voordelen van chia zaden, dan is hier een goed artikel:
http://www.nubewust.nl/gezondheid/ch...-10-voordelen/

----------

